# Ultimate Concealed Carry Solution



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

This ought to spark some fireworks...

XD45C (or XD9SC)
ClipDraw Universal Belt Clip (www.ClipDraw.com)
Armalaser RSS for XD (www.armalaser.com)

I just need a comfortable clip on IWB spare mag carrier...

What do you think?

JeffWard


----------



## submoa (Dec 16, 2007)

JeffWard said:


> This ought to spark some fireworks...
> 
> XD45C (or XD9SC)
> ClipDraw Universal Belt Clip (www.ClipDraw.com)
> ...


XD45C (or XD9SC) me likey after Powder River trigger kit installed.
Clipdraw. Do a search on Mexican carry.
Armalaser. Not a fan of any laser or tac light lacking a momentary switch.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

XD9SC? Yup. It's what I carry so I can't knock it.
ClipDraw? Not a fan of carrying my gun without the trigger covered. I'll stick to a traditional IWB holster.
Armalaser? I'd rather have a Crimson Trace.


----------

